# i've never done this before, part 2



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bacon wrapped pickled okra with garlic. good for an appetizer with natty or great in salads.
jack


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Taste ?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you had me at "bacon wrapped"!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wonder how that would work with fresh okra? Looks damn good.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks great!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I’m disappointed. This time i really thought it would be about that chocolate sister.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

I love pig candy.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, idk, might would try it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ronb said:


> Taste ?


it's like tangy, garlicky, smoky, bacon flavored okra. i ate three pieces before i started cutting it up and making ceasar salad. good with natty, too. hell, everything's good with natty.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i had heard that there is a restaurant on 280 in waverly, al. north of auburn that does this.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought all those auburn boys liked their bacon in bikinis, or a root suit.......


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> I thought all those auburn boys liked their bacon in bikinis, or a root suit.......


you mean, like this?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> you mean, like this?
> 
> View attachment 1079317




Thats right


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Wonder how that would work with fresh okra? Looks damn good.


 great but to much will tear your guts up!


----------

